# in need of a "G" rated fishin buddy



## badbassb (May 23, 2011)

......let me kno if anyone w a yak will be in high island surf fishin.........ill be out their not this weekend but the next if the surfs right...i cant afford my own yak jus yet but i do have a couple surf rods i know you cant catch jack unless u get in the green


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

*********** said:


> ......let me kno if anyone w a yak will be in high island surf fishin.........ill be out their not this weekend but the next if the surfs right...i cant afford my own yak jus yet but i do have a couple surf rods i know you cant catch jack unless u get in the green


Your wrong about that...........you can catch a lot of fish in the brown water. Reds aren't bothered by it at all.............


----------



## codyj (Oct 12, 2010)

i just put in for a day of vacation that weekend, and yes it will be dependent on the weather but i do have a yak and have some fishing planned, maybe we can meet up.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i lost the other thread!?!


----------



## badbassb (May 23, 2011)

chazbo said:


> Your wrong about that...........you can catch a lot of fish in the brown water. Reds aren't bothered by it at all.............


well one thing my ex taught me was to look at the surf if the water is settled and flat the green is closer and the fishing is better....wat does he know tho...lol


----------



## badbassb (May 23, 2011)

monkeyman1 said:


> i lost the other thread!?!


tee hee hee....and so did the rest of the world btw ill never ttmb again!!


----------



## badbassb (May 23, 2011)

codyj said:


> i just put in for a day of vacation that weekend, and yes it will be dependent on the weather but i do have a yak and have some fishing planned, maybe we can meet up.


sounds like a plan ill message you next week thanks


----------



## codyj (Oct 12, 2010)

*********** said:


> sounds like a plan ill message you next week thanks


btw what do you mean by "g" rated? just wondering....


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Good luck with the surf being right...I'm sure eveyone is on standby for the surf to die down! I know I am!! If all else fails...gotta remember to bring the washer boards and keep the beer ice cold...!!!


----------



## codyj (Oct 12, 2010)

cobra_steven said:


> Good luck with the surf being right...I'm sure eveyone is on standby for the surf to die down! I know I am!! If all else fails...gotta remember to bring the washer boards and keep the beer ice cold...!!!


You got that right! That's the main reason I enjoy surf fishing, even if things don't work out plan b is good enough to be plan a, nothin like relaxing on the beach....


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

The real fun is goin to where ATV riding is allowed....load quad on trailer...kayak on top...washerboards...pop up canopy...poles...mmmaaannnn sorry... I am just thinking about this weekend... Surfside/Matagorda/Sargent....I will be seeing one of u this weekend!!!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Just hook it, throw it & crack one open! Just being out there is the half of it!
Shawn


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

You should visit TexasKayakfisherman's site Beyond The Breaker section where you can find good folks who often fish HI and Crystal Beach.


----------



## badbassb (May 23, 2011)

BullyARed said:


> You should visit TexasKayakfisherman's site Beyond The Breaker section where you can find good folks who often fish HI and Crystal Beach.


i just actually signed up yesterday.


----------



## badbassb (May 23, 2011)

cobra_steven said:


> The real fun is goin to where ATV riding is allowed....load quad on trailer...kayak on top...washerboards...pop up canopy...poles...mmmaaannnn sorry... I am just thinking about this weekend... Surfside/Matagorda/Sargent....I will be seeing one of u this weekend!!!


----------



## badbassb (May 23, 2011)

codyj said:


> btw what do you mean by "g" rated? just wondering....


general... lol


----------



## codyj (Oct 12, 2010)

badbassb said:


> general... lol


just wanted to be sure i wasn't signing up with some one that doesn't like drinking or something, ya never know everyone has different moral values


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Means you be nice Cody J I know you will brother .Good guy there badbassb.From bk.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Moral Values?? What is this mystical hallucination you speak of!


----------



## codyj (Oct 12, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> Means you be nice Cody J I know you will brother .Good guy there badbassb.From bk.


thanks bubba, it was great running into you today glad we all got to catch up, i had been wondering for a while how ya were.



PBD539 said:


> Moral Values?? What is this mystical hallucination you speak of!


and i know what ya mean man some days it seems like no one has any morals anymore, its a crazy world were living in.


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

So u got me curious...do u know how to throw a castnet? I don't know too many females that enjoy fishing as much as I do....and not sure if I even know a female that knows how to throw a castnet!!!! Somethin bout a girl that knows how to throw one....haha jk


----------



## badbassb (May 23, 2011)

cobra_steven said:


> So u got me curious...do u know how to throw a castnet? I don't know too many females that enjoy fishing as much as I do....and not sure if I even know a female that knows how to throw a castnet!!!! Somethin bout a girl that knows how to throw one....haha jk


hahaha actually yes just not perfect everytime lol


----------



## badbassb (May 23, 2011)

general was really just a inside joke guess you had to read my first thread on ttmb...lol but anyways of course i drink what fisherman doesnt? nothing like fishing drinking and soaking up tha sun cant wait till next weekend i really hope the weather is to my expectations winds been kicking everyones ***!!


----------



## badbassb (May 23, 2011)

bubbas kenner said:


> Means you be nice Cody J I know you will brother .Good guy there badbassb.From bk.


that was very sweet and respectful not too many of you fisherman are lol just kidding guys


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Practice makes perfect....


----------



## codyj (Oct 12, 2010)

gonna be down next to roll over pass surf fishing tomorrow after noon in a black dodge 1500 4x4, anyone down should stop by and say hey, or join us for some fishin.


----------



## codyj (Oct 12, 2010)

Water was baad, got two barely legal black tips.


----------



## badbassb (May 23, 2011)

codyj said:


> Water was baad, got two barely legal black tips.


hey sorry i was in new braunsfels all weekend.....i hit up canyon lake omg i havent been down there forever i forgot how crystal clear the water was the wind was bad but i still wish i had brought my pole instead of just my coozie.. neways i looked at the weather this week its supposed to be nicenice so im thinkin about gn down there w the pop up camper (tent if nt camper) and stayin couple nights.. bt neways ill shoot u my number for this weekend and if i go i will let u kno maybe if u get a chance we can meet down there before weekend...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Where Yall gonna be? My bil his wife my wife and I are headed down next Sunday for a day.


----------



## codyj (Oct 12, 2010)

badbassb said:


> hey sorry i was in new braunsfels all weekend.....i hit up canyon lake omg i havent been down there forever i forgot how crystal clear the water was the wind was bad but i still wish i had brought my pole instead of just my coozie.. neways i looked at the weather this week its supposed to be nicenice so im thinkin about gn down there w the pop up camper (tent if nt camper) and stayin couple nights.. bt neways ill shoot u my number for this weekend and if i go i will let u kno maybe if u get a chance we can meet down there before weekend...


yeah that sounds good, i have had my eye on the forecast since i woke up sunday, i cant wait for a day when i can reach that green water, im itchin for some specks but anyways, i have friday off and was thinking about heading down there then if the forecast holds up.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

lets all go fishing this weekend if the weather holds up, cant deal with the fishing bug anymore.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

How's the beach towards HI, nice and sandy? Or is there more rock and shell mixed in.?


----------



## codyj (Oct 12, 2010)

I cant speak for the area near High Island because i always fish right next to roll over and down there it is sandy with alot of shell mixed in, my feet got a little cut up sat.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Looking at 10 to 11 mph winds the rest of the week. Shaping up. If of will only hold out til Sunday


----------



## badbassb (May 23, 2011)

well boys put up ur poles unless u get out there before friday just watched forecast gna be nasty ... im goin in morning to at least wade fish ima try and get a yak but if i cant im just gna walk to sandbar and cast like its goin outta style...sorry cody this bites too bad it aint fish that are ;(


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

badbassb said:


> well boys put up ur poles unless u get out there before friday just watched forecast gna be nasty ... im goin in morning to at least wade fish ima try and get a yak but if i cant im just gna walk to sandbar and cast like its goin outta style...sorry cody this bites too bad it aint fish that are ;(


All I see is a 30% shot of "isolated" t-storms for Sunday???
And quit throwing those connotations out there "well boys put up your poles"......or is my mind always in the gutter the wife thinks so


----------



## badbassb (May 23, 2011)

my intentions exactly lmao..... lets hope the meteorologist r wrong..... friday is supposed to be nice tho so maybe we r in luck... go to www.wunderground.com


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

well, 30% aint that bad im still gonna be fishing.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Well as far as the two women going with us (one of thems birthday wish(not my wifes)) were going to have a "good"time. I just fish to help pass the time and the wife ain't real interested.


----------



## codyj (Oct 12, 2010)

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/galveston-texas.html

this is what im going off of, rain doesn't bother me just wind and big surf.


----------



## badbassb (May 23, 2011)

well friday is lookin like its gonna be partly cloudy i dont mind as long as i am catchin fish but im bringn my girlfriends and they arent into it either  but as long as suns out we're good


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm debating surf fishin surfside or chasin reds/trout in Sargent!! Apparently there was a window this morning also!! Got up to go to work and noticed was no wind at all!!!!! Aaahhhhhhh


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeap no wind today and im stuck here at the office


----------



## codyj (Oct 12, 2010)

tank8677 said:


> yeap no wind today and im stuck here at the office


if it makes you feel better keep in mind that your not alone....


----------



## 1234 (May 11, 2011)

It should be good in the morning all weekend, post up where you are gonna setup. I will be just south of 81 st. and seawall. (I hope)


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

codyj said:


> if it makes you feel better keep in mind that your not alone....


and all we can do is look out the window:headknock:headknock


----------



## badbassb (May 23, 2011)

well so much for the 8 mph wind 1ft swell it was so freakin nasty couldnt even see the green....tried to wade when i got there ended up gettin smashed by a couple tsunamis!! ended up gettin bait as far as line would let us seaweed was sick.......EVERYWHERE!!!!!!
i even looked at wunderground before i went..............**** i was swearing by them just the other day!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

i might go hit the pier on 61st tonight after work.


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Yea....rumor has is that it WILL lay down Sunday....I'm cleaning my gear and waitin for Sunday!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

1234 said:


> It should be good in the morning all weekend, post up where you are gonna setup. I will be just south of 81 st. and seawall. (I hope)


If we go, its not for sure now, well be between rollover and 124. Just don't know.



badbassb said:


> well so much for the 8 mph wind 1ft swell it was so freakin nasty couldnt even see the green....tried to wade when i got there ended up gettin smashed by a couple tsunamis!! ended up gettin bait as far as line would let us seaweed was sick.......EVERYWHERE!!!!!!
> i even looked at wunderground before i went..............**** i was swearing by them just the other day!


Don't swear by any weather man, swear AT THEM!!!!



tank8677 said:


> i might go hit the pier on 61st tonight after work.


Good luck tank:cheers:


cobra_steven said:


> Yea....rumor has is that it WILL lay down Sunday....I'm cleaning my gear and waitin for Sunday!


I ain't holdin'my breath, but its looking more like I ain't going to be able to head southhwell:


----------



## badbassb (May 23, 2011)

so how was it? my buddy said he set up shop four miles past roll over at about one fri. right as i was sadly leaving and the surf was flat ...... 

 caught two blacks and lost one....fished all night tho not for sure wen they finally hit 
i did end up going down there saturday tho but for a beach bash boy was i pisssssst wen i saw green and the surf flat ;( ;(


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

The fishing is off the hook since last Wednesday, Will you be leaving smudges like your advair on MY truck window?


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Fished surfside late morning and evening...round 10am all I could catch were 2-1/2 foot sharks looking for trout while wading....came back at 4:45 ....every cast caught undersized trout....caught lots of bluefish and big smacks!! All in good fun! Prob hit it up after work one day this week!!!


----------



## badbassb (May 23, 2011)

tisk tisk profish!


----------



## badbassb (May 23, 2011)

cobra_steven said:


> Fished surfside late morning and evening...round 10am all I could catch were 2-1/2 foot sharks looking for trout while wading....came back at 4:45 ....every cast caught undersized trout....caught lots of bluefish and big smacks!! All in good fun! Prob hit it up after work one day this week!!!


surfside??


----------



## badbassb (May 23, 2011)

also i know spoons are best for trout but is that only wen sun is out ??? wat bout water bein murky brown it doesnt work riiiight? and if so wat do i use in those weather conditions....


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

badbassb said:


> tisk tisk profish!


No really, whats up with that pic?:cheers:


----------



## badbassb (May 23, 2011)

Profish00 said:


> No really, whats up with that pic?:cheers:


its my fish face :goldfish:


----------



## 1234 (May 11, 2011)

She is a mermaid swimming in her room(aquarium), blowing kisses to the on lookers. Like the movie Splash(I think)?:smile:


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

after reading this thread i think i will have to dig out my gear blow the dust off it and load up and go thursday night since i have a 3 day weekend..high island or mcfaddin will be my destination if anyone wants to join..look for a black 4x4 ford with an orange kayak on top..might just drive from high island to mcfaddin and stop when i see some action..(fish action that is!!!!)

brian


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes surfside beach... I don't go on the Galveston side... Plenty of beach on this side of San Luis pass for me to fish!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

surfside is a great place!!


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

2 more hours and I'll be out there catchin trout....hopefully


----------



## badbassb (May 23, 2011)

1234 said:


> She is a mermaid swimming in her room(aquarium), blowing kisses to the on lookers. Like the movie Splash(I think)?:smile:


eat your heart out cher


----------



## badbassb (May 23, 2011)

rebelangler said:


> after reading this thread i think i will have to dig out my gear blow the dust off it and load up and go thursday night since i have a 3 day weekend..high island or mcfaddin will be my destination if anyone wants to join..look for a black 4x4 ford with an orange kayak on top..might just drive from high island to mcfaddin and stop when i see some action..(fish action that is!!!!)
> 
> brian


your goin just thursday night only??


----------

